# [Xorg] problème de configuration. [résolu]

## Ratch

Bonjour je suis nouveau ici et nouveau sur la distribution Gentoo

Ma question est la suivante quand j'exécute la commande ( startx ) j'obtient l'erreur suivant

```

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4709

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Mon Mar 12 00:48:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 05 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 12 07:42:37 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Voici mon fichier make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-arts -qt -qt3 -qt4 -kde avahi dri gnome hal gtk sis"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

```

Ainsi que mon fichier xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "another layout"

        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "simple layout"

        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

        ModeLine     "640x480" 25.2 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Generic VGA"

        Driver      "sis"

        Card        "** SiS (generic)                      [sis]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "any supported Trident chip"

        Driver      "sis"

        Card        "** SiS (generic)                      [sis]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "MGA Millennium I"

        Driver      "mga"

        Option      "hw cursor" "off"

        BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "MGA G200 AGP"

        Driver      "mga"

        Option      "pci retry"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "Generic VGA"

        Monitor    "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   800 600

                Depth     8

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Le résultat (lsmod)

```

Module                  Size  Used by

sis                    10112  0

drm                    69652  1 sis

sis900                 23168  0

```

sis: est ma carte graphique intégrée supporter par drm 

sis900: est ma carte réseau intégrée que j'ai mis en module

Mon écran est une 17 pouce gateway 2000

J'espère que c'est pas une erreur Fatal comme le dit mon erreur  :Sad: 

Si il vous manque de l'information concernant mes configurations demander le.

J'aimerais dire un gros merci a tous ceux qui se porterons volontaires a m'aider a la réussite de mon installation Merci d'avance à vous tous.Last edited by Ratch on Mon Mar 12, 2007 2:35 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dapsaille

Salut

```

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

```

EDIT= Distrique ou distribution :p ? 

 Sinon pour le titre essaye plutot 

[Xorg] Failed to load modules "mouse"

----------

## Ratch

Merci dapsaille très apprécier j'ai régler la section de ma souris et de mon clavier  :Smile: 

Maintenant j'obtient cette erreur ci

```

startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.16521

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Mon Mar 12 00:48:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 05 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 12 09:03:53 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Voici mon fichier xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "another layout"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "simple layout"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Gateway 2000"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Sis"

        Driver      "sis"

        Card        "** SiS (generic)                      [sis]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Sis"

        Monitor    "Gateway 2000"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

J'ai une erreur de carte graphique je crois ma carte graphique c'est : GRAPHIQUE Chipset graphique SiS Real256E 2D/3D intégré Mémoire partagée : 32/64 Mo 

Lspci donne ceci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

```

----------

## yoyo

Bienvenue Ratch,

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Sinon pour le titre essaye plutot 
> 
> [Xorg] Failed to load modules "mouse"

 Tu trouveras plus d'infos là : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!.

Merci.

PS : comme ton problème de souris est résolu, mets plutôt [Xorg] problème de configuration.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ta "Main Layout" ne contient pas de ligne Screen. Ajoute la :

```
        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0
```

Il n'y a pas l'intérêt à avoir trois sections ServerLayout identiques. Gardes-en qu'une.

----------

## Ratch

Merci à tous il me manquais mon driver 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

Mon X part maintenant

----------

## _droop_

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> ...

 

Salut

C'est quand même pas très propre...

Il vaut mieux rajouter les lignes suivantes dans make.conf :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="sis"
```

et faire un emerge -a1v xorg-server...

(Le résultat est quasi le même, pas de polution du fichier world).

----------

## d2_racing

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> ...

 

J'approuve cette remarque moi aussi  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Mar 13, 2007 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Je ne veux pas paraitre trouble fete mais si vous aviez lu le premier post vous auriez vu que c'est déja en place dans le make.conf   :Wink: 

 J'ai déja rencontré ce problème :p mais je ne sais plus de quelle facon :p

----------

## Ratch

Oui dapsaille ma bien aider et je vous remerci tous il me manquais simplement mes driver de souris et de clavier et dapsaille me les a donner avec générosité mais je vous remerci de votre aide à tous.

----------

